# Testing exhaust manifolds and downpipes for leaks



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

Does anyone know any tests you can do to check for leaks in a downpipe or manifold that can be done easilly? Prefferably not the bowl of water and look for bubbles method, something more precise were i can mark were the bubbles are coming from would be appreciated.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

usually around a leak you will find the black soot that comes from the exhaust... clean off the exterior of the manifold and area in question and drive it around a few days-weeks and see if you notice anything... other than that... magnaflux...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

hmmm.. if you got creative.. you could make a block off passage to all cylandars.. and make a block off plate flanged to fit the turbo side of the manifold.. then make a Air hose adapter, and just start filling it with air until you hear a leak.. put it under water, and watch!.. lol.. 300psi can make ALOT of bubbles


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

So your saying u want me to attatch an air compressor to it and force air through it. Sounds like a plan :thumbup: ! How come your site isnt working btw chuck? its been down for a while. 300PSI is a bit drastic dont you think?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

almera_n15_1999 said:


> 300PSI is a bit drastic dont you think?


300 psi isnt drastic at all for the inside of an engine. think about how high psi you get when that cylinder is on its compression stroke. you'll hafta get someone whos good at math to figure out the amount of air coming in and work that with your 9.5:1/10:1 compression ratios, but i'd bet its more than 300 lol


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

no worry dude i already know, pressure reaches about 190PSI on the compression stroke  . so im going for 200PSI


----------

